# FinerDetails - BMW 3 series Touring - this week's post



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I've set aside some time each week to try to complete one post - making it a fairly concise write up rather than lots of half jobs showing most of thats week's jobs.

Before we commence this week's delight I would like to highlight a few points. The car in question was delivered straight from the bodyshop. The job was completed by a mate of the car owner. The time to complete the job was tight. The pictures I have taken have been collated in order that I can show the work undertaken by myself, and the transformation to the car. The pics have not been taken to undermine in any way the work completed at the bodyshop. Please keep any comments appropriate and rememeber its very frequent the customers of the professional detailers do regiester/use Detailing world and read the posts of their own cars, many thanks. :thumb:

The car is a 56 plate, and has just short of 95k on the clock!

So lets start by shwoing the colour shade of the car, and you can also see the defects on the bonnet already!









just a tad of G3 behind the headlights from a previous buffing....









door tops to show how much dirt was on the car









and just under windows with lots of bogging down dust on top of the dirt, nicely built up in the door shuts too









nice CSL alloys under there somewhere:









that sort of clean bit must be where it was painted









some more g3:









a mask line of overspray on the rear quarter









more g3 splatter and dirt









why bother wiping the g3 off?









more g3









more g3 and an oversprayed exhaust









well at least that was masked up









after washing the car in my usual manner, than on top claying, using 3m cleanser clay:



























with the car now washed, clayed and dried, time for some better before pics:

panel under sun gun









under normal light...









some gorgeous buffer trails and swirling


















and an area which will require some attention:









First job was the spot pad cutting in, using 3m green pad and 3m fcp




























after this, the door pillars:



























Once all of the spot pad work was complete, swapped up to the 6 inch pad and started the larger panel areas, drivers door pics:














































and then some 50:50 pics on the bonnet:








































































then back into the wash bay for another snowfoaming, before being dried and left for the morning (well it was 7pm on a Friday night by now!)










back in Saturday morning, and stright into refining with 3m ultrafina:










after this a good coat of Swissvax Best of Show:










wheels waxed










tow hitch and exhaust corrected



















glass polished










a curtiousy vac up of the mess left by someone else:









and then a good variety of pictures to show how a car with almost 100k on the clock can look:



























































































Thank you for taking the time to read my posting

Iain


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

great turnaround on a really great looking practical car. :thumb:

I take it exhaust was painted black rather than polished up?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

amiller said:


> great turnaround on a really great looking practical car. :thumb:
> 
> I take it exhaust was painted black rather than polished up?


It had already been previously painted prior to being oversprayed, so yesw, reason for painting again. Also the exhaust is not a shiny chrome pipe anyway :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Finerdetails said:


> It had already been previously painted prior to being oversprayed, so yesw, reason for painting again. Also the exhaust is not a shiny chrome pipe anyway :thumb:


Great. I have tried (and failed) to polish this type of exhaust tip before! :lol:


Finerdetails said:


> I've set aside some time each week to try to complete one post - making it a fairly concise write up rather than lots of half jobs showing most of thats week's jobs.


^ I like your thinking. Best way to promote the thoroughness of your efforts IMO. :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

wow! that looks a really nice car, despite the miles its done it is in really good condition. love the wheels on it, i think the only thing i could see that could help the appearance would be to paint the calipers, but good job mate!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Great transformation!

Another car to go in the 100k+ miles thread.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work Iain. Really enjoyed reading that


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Iain :thumb:


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

great job again m8, love the sliding door


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

great car and nice wheels


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cracking work as always Iain :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work and result iain.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

good work there :thumb:

what pad/polish combo did you use on the black, plastic door pillars?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

niiiiiice 

i hate bodyshops


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround, liking the concise writ up


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great looking car,well it is now :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> Fantastic turnaround, liking the concise writ up


thank you, it takes some time to do these, the pro's have to set aside a lot of time to keep these up


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Ian , the paint is hard rock right??


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> good work there :thumb:
> 
> what pad/polish combo did you use on the black, plastic door pillars?


+1, would like to know this also.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Stevoraith said:


> +1, would like to know this also.


3m FCP and compound pad, then 3m efc with medium pad


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Loving the ramp/lift.
Is it electric? Where'd you get if from? 

I take it thats just heatproof paint you are putting on the exhaust?
Cracking job btw.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Another great finish, looking forward to reading your weekly posts


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice correction and pictures like your unit very tidy:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice write up fella. Car lloks like a huge transformation.


----------

